# Car Seat after outgrowing long term rear facer



## Plakra (Jan 13, 2015)

My 5.5 year old is just reaching the top of her rear facing car seat. What's the safest to get next? I think she's 35 lbs, and 41 inches tall. 

My 8 year old has a Kiddy car seat with a chest shield we bought when we lived in the UK, but they're not very available here in the US and very expensive, from what I saw online.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

My only child is still rf and will be for a while yet so I'm not sure which one is best, but since you will want to keep the child in a 5 pt harness as long as you can I would just look for the seat with highest weight or height limits, depending on the child's growth (if he is a taller child, or heavier.)

Also I would look into possibly getting a new seat for your other little, because I don't think you are supposed to use seats from other countries. I'm not sure why though? Maybe the technology of each countries seats, work better with that countries cars? Not really sure, I've just heard that rule before. 
I do know that the companies started discontinuing shield type seats because upon impacts kids were hitting their faces against the shield and it was causing injuries. Yours may be made differently. I just know they were popular when I was a kid (I had one) but they have been phased out. I love carseatsforthelittles.com and their Facebook group. Lots of helpful cpsts and moms on there!


----------



## Plakra (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks so much! That's so helpful!


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

For your 5.5 year old, look into the Graco Nautilus. It's a harness seat which will convert to a booster. Your 8 year old should be fine in a high back booster. I like the Graco turbobooster. My 7 year old use that one. How tall is your 8 year old?


----------

